# How Filipinos enjoy them selves no matter how few



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

My wife Filipino last week celebrated her big 50, we live in Northern Portugal that borders on Galicia(Spain) and the English speaking population is very small, so you can imagine just how few Filipinos there are only 8 I made a video of the event to share with others that have connections with the Philippines here it is




I hope you enjoy it


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Hey, HAPPY BIRTHDAY Noeme!!! Hard to believe it's been another year. Good to see you posting here again.
Viol and the family all say hi also..*


----------



## SERGIOANT (Jun 13, 2016)

I there, are you still living in Portugal ????

My wife is also form Philippines and we are currently living in Coimbra.

She will love to meet other Filipinos in Portugal.

So we are waiting your news.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

SERGIOANT said:


> I there, are you still living in Portugal ????
> 
> My wife is also form Philippines and we are currently living in Coimbra.
> 
> ...


Good Morning And Welcome,

The poster you replied to has not been active here for three years and they are living in Portugal now. Your local phone directory there may have listings for Philippine expat groups.





Best Of Luck

Jet Lag


----------

